# You may want to look into this if you live in or near Pennsylvania



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Wanted: A farmer. Successful organic farm in western Pa. is closing because no one wants to run it


Come spring, the Beaver County farm will be idle for the first time since he first turned the soil there in the spring of 1979. Don Kretschmann, 71, is retiring after failing to find someone to take over his 80-acre operation.




www.mcall.com


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

Got a buddy in that county. Word is, the old guy had plenty of interest but put a lot of demands on prospects. Basically made it impossible to move forward with.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

"His only requirement is that the land be farmed organically."

"Hans, 35, a nephew, was among family members, including the couples 3 daughters, who considered taking over the farm. For different reasons, none of them worked out."

"Finishing work on a family trust he created to protect his land from ever being used for anything other than organic farming . . . "

So, in addition to 3 daughters, a nephew, various neighbors, and other people from out of the area - none of them worked out? You would think between the 3 daughters and nephew, they would be able to run it. I think there is more to this story than is being told.

Also notice that the land and equipment was going to be LEASED, not leased to own. Unless you had a multi-year contract, the owner could keep raising the price of leasing. It's not a lease to own - you come in, lease the land and equipment, and the only thing you would have to show for it at the end of several years would be money - IF you made a profit.

Sounds like the guy wants to retire, but then wants to still have control over everything. With at least 4 family members that looked into the "deal", there is more to the story than what is being mentioned.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Michael W. Smith said:


> "His only requirement is that the land be farmed organically."
> 
> "Hans, 35, a nephew, was among family members, including the couples 3 daughters, who considered taking over the farm. For different reasons, none of them worked out."
> 
> ...


Being Organic at this time is a problem in many parts of the country. Famers lost a lot of contracts since DT took office because of a few Countries he decided not to trade with and also other reason in trading with Chine and other countries. Hurt the Farmers bad. A lot of organic Restaurants closed because of the slow down in business. I made contracts with a lot of other folks because my main Organic sales to Organic Restaurants closed.


----------

